# looks like someone got a good deal



## dogger brian (Sep 16, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LARGE-collection-of-scrap-gold-10-12-14k-GF_W0QQitemZ110432488615QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item19b64a0ca7&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
there must be a good profit in this lot


----------



## EDI Refining (Sep 16, 2009)

GF = gold filled


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah its like "always read the small print"
GF, GP, EHP blah blah...


----------



## dogger brian (Sep 16, 2009)

think out side the box get rid of the base metal you must have about 12g of fine gold after refining ..add it all together there is a lot of it .. 1/5 ..1/10 ..1/20 better than e scrap and a lot less work for it


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah, but only if it is really GF. if it is gold plated then significantly less.


----------

